
Gems of Corrado Böhm - matt_d
https://arxiv.org/abs/1812.02243
======
sn41
I now understand the contribution of the Bohm-Jacopini paper [1] towards
structured programming. It should be as well-known as Dijkstra's "Goto
considered harmful".

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Structured_program_theorem](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Structured_program_theorem)

------
danharaj
The article itself is written by a giant in the theory of the lambda calculus.

